# Casque: Monster Beats ou Bose ?



## Winner97 (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je cherche actuellement un casque pour écouter de la musique. J'ai déjà regardé quelques articles et j'aurais voulu savoir ce que vous me conseillerez entre:
- Monster Beats solo (j'ai entendu dire que le son n'était pas terrible car étouffé par les basses mais qu'en touchant à l'équaliseur, c'était une pure merveille...)
- Bose, qui est également une excellente marque (peut importe le modèle tant qu'il ne dépasse pas les 190).
Mes points essentiels sont bien évidement la qualité du son mais également le confort d'utilisation, le design et la qualité du produit en lui même (en gros, tout ! )
Merci d'avance


----------



## storme (4 Mars 2012)

Bose pour la qualité 

Monster Beats pour la frim :rateau:


----------



## Winner97 (4 Mars 2012)

Des détails ?


----------



## storme (4 Mars 2012)

C'est simple, faire un test d'écoute avec un morceau de qualité (pas une purée de MP3 à 128 k/bits) il n'y a pas photo.

Dans la gamme Bose il y a des casques trés équilibré et neutre dans la reproduction.

Chez la 2ème marque cité, c'est du gros son boum boum...après, c'est un choix


----------



## Winner97 (4 Mars 2012)

Ok, merci pour cet éclairage.
Et pour ce qui est du confort ? Et auriez-vous des modèles de casques (Bose) a me conseiller ?


----------



## storme (4 Mars 2012)

Chaque individus et chaque oreilles étant différentes, acheter un casque sans l'essayer avant, c'est un peut faire un saut a lélastique sans élastique...sans parler du style musical écoutée.

Les conseilleurs nétant pas les payeurs, le mieux est daller en magasin (genre fnac ou autres) avec 3/4 morceau de qualité et de style différents pour se faire une idée précise de se que l'on recherche


----------



## Winner97 (4 Mars 2012)

Meci pour cette indication.
Je ne comprend pas cette histoire de qualité de la musique ? (128 k/bits ou 300 et quelque). Commet le sait-on, qu'elle est la différence et comment transforme t'on ?


----------



## storme (4 Mars 2012)

Pour faire un test découte, vaut mieux que le ou les fichiers musicaux soit de qualités, si non le meilleur casque au monde ne pourra reproduire que ce que lui donne a reproduire.

Pour ce faire, un fichier en qualité CD me parait être le minimum.

Maintenant, si c'est pour écouter de la musique encodé en MP3 qualité 64 K/bits, n'importe quel casque ferra l'affaire.


----------



## Winner97 (5 Mars 2012)

Et comment sait-on la qualité du morceau ?


----------



## ziommm (5 Mars 2012)

Sur iTunes : Cmd+i sur un fichier, et c'est l'information "débit" qui t'intéresse.

128kB/s, c'est le minimum pour un MP3 limite correct. 192kB/s, c'est la qualité CD, et au dessus, tu commence à vraiment avoir du bon son, du son "fidèle".


----------



## Maxoubx (5 Mars 2012)

bose AE2I pour moi ! largement supérieur au beats solo


----------



## Winner97 (5 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Sur iTunes : Cmd+i sur un fichier, et c'est l'information "débit" qui t'intéresse.
> 
> 128kB/s, c'est le minimum pour un MP3 limite correct. 192kB/s, c'est la qualité CD, et au dessus, tu commence à vraiment avoir du bon son, du son "fidèle".



Merci pour cet info cruciale !

Finalement, j'ai fais mon choix: En tant qu'Apple Addict, je ne pouvais pas passer à coté ! Et un c'est un studio, au prix d'un solo, avec un clin d'oeil à ma marque préféré. Que demander de plus ? 

Merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------

*Après avour regarder sur le site officiel de monster beats, je doute du site sur lequel je viens d'acheter !! Des avis ? HELP !*


----------



## storme (5 Mars 2012)

Excellent choix 

*CONCLUSION
*

  D&#8217;un point de vue purement audiophile ce  casque est un naufrage : voilé, peu détaillé et possédant un espace  sonore restreint. Il en résulte que ce casque n&#8217;est pas fait pour la  majorité des styles, voir est catastrophique sur certains.


FIN :rateau:


----------



## orangemeca (13 Juin 2012)

Winner97 a dit:


> *Après avour regarder sur le site officiel de monster beats, je doute du site sur lequel je viens d'acheter !! Des avis ? HELP !*


Bonjour,
Ton doute est-il levé ?
As tu reçu, testé et écouté ?
D'avance MERCI


----------



## Dada92 (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui Bose c 100 fois mieux !!!
Beat by Dre c de la camelotte!!
Fragile, autonomie limite' avec pile!
Son boîte de nuit voire cage a Poule!
Je vous recommande
Pour moins  Cher et mieux Bose A325i
Ou Q325.
Rendez vous en magasin Bose vous saurai ce que
C est la qualite'.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

Bose AE2I je me suis trompe' pour Le premier!


----------

